# Rental Inspections



## jar546 (Mar 4, 2020)

How involved are your inspection forms for vacation rental properties if you have such a thing?
If you have the IPMC do you use that or NFPA 101?


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 4, 2020)

One of our townships is just starting to work on a zoning ordinance on short term rental properties.

https://www.tnonline.com/20200303/ross-twp-resumes-discussion-of-short-term-rental-ordinance/


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 4, 2020)

Can't wait to see where this goes, B n B's look out.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 4, 2020)

Here is our VRBO checklist
SHORT TERM RENTAL FIRE LIFE SAFETY INSPECTION CHECKLIST 

Please ensure compliance with the entire checklist prior to scheduling your inspection. Violations found Upon initial inspection may require a re-inspection.

1. Charcoal burners and other flame producing cooking devices shall not be operated on combustible balconies or within 10 feet (3048mm) of combustible construction.

2. Storage of combustible materials shall be separated from heaters or heating devices by a distance or shielding so that ignition cannot occur. Maintain a minimum of 36” clearance on all sides of fuel fired appliances to storage of combustibles. 

3. Fire safety plans shall be posted on each floor level or the structure adjacent to the main egress travel path and shall include the following information. 

a. The procedure for reporting a fire or other emergency (i.e. call 911, there is a fire at (address) or a medical emergency at (address) 

b. Current address and location of occupancy 

c. Floor plans identifying the location of the following I: exits II: primary evacuation routes III: secondary evacuation routes IV: portable fire extinguisher 

d. Identification and assignment of personnel responsible for emergency contact and maintenance systems (local representative or owner)

 e. Address must be installed so it is visible from the street or road fronting the property 4” minimum letters and numbers are required. 

f. Portable unvented fuel-fired heating equipment is prohibited inside the occupancy. 

g. Electrical hazards shall be abated (cover plates intact, no open wiring junction boxes). 

h. Electrical panels require a minimum clearance or 30” wide by 30” depth by 78” height be maintained free from storage or obstructions 

i. Extension cords shall not be used as permanent wiring

j. Holes in walls, ceilings, and doors must be repaired to maintain fire resistance rating of the barrier. 

k. Portable fire extinguishers of a 2A10BC minimum rating shall be installed on approved hangers within the egress path on each level of the occupancy. 

l. Portable fire extinguishers shall be maintained annually by licensed fire protection contractor. 

m. Smoke alarms are required to be installed in every sleeping room and outside of every sleeping room. Also in every room that is in the path of egress, and on each level of the occupancy including basements (interconnection may be required). 

n. Carbon monoxide alarms are required on each level of the occupancy and outside of each sleeping room (not required in occupancies where no fuel burning appliance or attached garage is present). 

o. Minimum dimension of egress windows shall be 24” in height, and 20” in width. The bottom of the clear window opening (actual window opening) shall not be more than 44” as measured from the floor. Non-compliant windows shall be replaced or those rooms shall not be used for sleeping. 

p. Exits shall be maintained free of obstructions at all times (including ice, snow) q. Basements shall be free of flammable liquid storage (i.e. solvents, thinners, oil based paints, gasoline, propane, etc.)


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 4, 2020)

What is your definition of a SHORT TERM RENTAL? How much do you charge for an inspection and re-inspections? Is there a fine if they don't cooperate?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 4, 2020)

$100.00 annual permit, $75.00 for an annual renewal which includes the annual inspection. If they do not pass they do not get a permit and the state will not give the required state license. We have to go through the courts and they can fine them up to $250.00 per day. We subscribe to a service that monitors VRBO's advertised on the internet in our city limits and that is how we get notified of them since we do not have a business license requirement.

FYI
Since a lot of older homes do not meet today's egress window size requirement we use this IEBC section to allow existing windows to remain since going from an R-3 to an R1 is a higher hazard under the table

 2018 IEBC

1011.4.1 Means of egress for change to a higher-hazard category.
Where a change of occupancy classification is made to a higher-hazard category (lower number) as shown in Table 1011.4, the means of egress shall comply with the requirements of Chapter 10 of the International Building Code.
Exceptions:

7.    An existing operable window with clear opening area not less than 4 square feet (0.38 m2) and minimum opening height and width of 22 inches (559 mm) and 20 inches (508 mm), respectively, shall be accepted as an emergency escape and rescue opening.


----------

